# Scratch built turbos



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

Any tips/hints/ideas on making my own turbos out of plastic rod? I want to build a set up for the new 5.0 Mustang kit. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

How about starting with tiny tires from 1/72 or so? Attach sprue to make the inlet/outlet.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

... and use solder for the pipe?


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't build planes, so I hadn't thought of that. And if I wanted a bigger turbo I could use the tires off a WW2 plane since those tires are bigger than the tires on jets.....Thanks guys I'm going to look into this!


----------

